# Slightly Discouraged Now (rant, a bit long!)



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

So I wrote on here a few days ago about looking into for a young adult mini or larger toy in Richmond, VA. I have done tons of research in my area and thought I had narrowed down to at least one or two good breeders out of the other numerous sketchy choices and near misses with backyard breeders/puppy mills I have had so far. Big NO. 

I contacted a rescue organization to also check with them about options and got into a long conversation. Turns out one of the breeders I had been in contact with was raided by the rescue and hid dogs that were mistreated (Dalin Show, who have a magnificent website). The other one (Brigitte Dupuy) I was told bred her bitches until they were 6 years old and then took them to shelters or had them put down!! 

I am completely confused...this woman was from a rescue organization but used to breed. She had no reason to lie to me and seemed very candid. I confronted both breeders and one never wrote back. Dupuy wrote back and denied everything. 

The point I'm getting to is this: How can I possibly find a good breeder? Should I just stick with a rescue org?? The thing is the dog HAS to be good with children and cats (I have two). I don't want to potty train a puppy, but I don't know if I want an older pet with potential health problems or behavior problems either. Money is also an issue. I can spend about 350 up front and can work with a payment plan if the poodle is more than that, but I don't have $2000 right now. It's a bit discouraging I guess


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Very frustrating but hang in there and you will find the right poodle for you and your family just read Skye's story and you will see that patients pays in the long run. I wish you luck in your journey in the search for the perfect poo.


----------



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks  I just needed to let off some steam...I have no problem being patient but I have NO tolerance for people who mistreat animals. It just boggles the mind how much evil there is out there directed towards innocent creatures who have no choice in the matter.

I wish this process were easier, but I am willing to wait if it means not supporting someone like that. Its a shame there aren't more reputable breeders in my area.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

NewPoodleLove said:


> The other one (Brigitte Dupuy) I was told bred her bitches until they were 6 years old and then took them to shelters or had them put down!!


that is completely screwed up. does anyone have more info on this?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

NewPoodleLove, I know what you are going through!!! Better to have patience, and wait, than to go through what another member here went through. Pinky, had a puppy shipped from a puppy mill, and that poor baby died 3 days later.

It IS confusing, and it IS hard. I was discouraged, too, as many rescues simply will not adopt a toy or mini to a home with small children, for the safety of the children and dog. Some say you must have a fenced in yard if there are children under 12. I understand both of these rules, as my 2 year old is a wild man, and I can see how a poodle could bolt out the door. When you have a small child, you must be VERY diligent in supervising/training. Auggie's crate is in the livingroom, and he still spends a good bit of time in there, just to keep everyone safe. But, someone is almost always here with him, I just work part-time during the evenings, and he gets a lot of attention and exercise.

Back to your dilemma. I can only speak from my experience. I was a member of this forum for almost a year when we adopted Auggie. I was (and am) poodle crazy! Obsessed! Dreaming of poodles! I had one when I was a child, and with my daughter's allergies AND her love of dogs, I really wanted a poodle of our own.

I was looking into possibly adopting a retired female show dog. Temperament was most important for me, too. I had no luck at the time, and I was turned down by 2 rescues. I really thought I wanted a female. Then, one day while feeding my Petfinder addiction, I saw Auggie's add. He was a 6 month male, not a 2-3 year old female. It said he was being fostered with a 4,3 and 2 year old (kids) and that he loved them. Everything in his add made me think, "this is the one for us!" I was shocked when my application for his adoption was accepted right away!

Is he a show dog? No. But, he is a wonderful pet, and I am soooo glad we got him. I don't know much about his history, or health, but I am hoping for the best. I would absolutely rescue again, and hope to get another mini in the future, when he is trained.

I can't make this decision for you, but I can encourage you by saying, that it will all come together in the right time. It probably wasn't the BEST time for us to get a puppy, but I am sooooo happy to have this little guy in our life!

Hang in there, friend, the right one is out there for you! Keep doing your research, and put your desires out into this poodle universe! Here's to your poodle dream coming true in this New Year!!!!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Stories like that break my heart (and everyone here).

Be patient and the perfect poo will come along. I know it can be a long frustrating process. 

Perhaps, if you haven't, you can get in touch with poodle show people and ask them for direction. 

I look on petfinder sometimes and the dogs (in my area, breeds I like) are all sickly looking and most need medication: special vet care, and when I went to the rescues, they were empty! Yes, hardly any dogs onsite. 

Weird, because they are always hyping donations/overcrowding. 

Don't give up.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Persia said:


> I look on petfinder sometimes and the dogs (in my area, breeds I like) are all sickly looking and most need medication: special vet care, and when I went to the rescues, they were empty! Yes, hardly any dogs onsite.
> 
> Weird, because they are always hyping donations/overcrowding.
> 
> Don't give up.


This is a good point! We traveled over 5 hours and stayed overnight in a neighboring state to get Auggie. My kids loved it, it was a big adventure. Pittsburgh is full of Pitbulls, not poodles!!!! LOL


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

(I don't know what happened to the rest of my post).

Hang in there.
Your price is close to what I paid for Persia. She came with AKC papers, family photos/history, microchip (it only cost breeders $10 when they buy in bulk), and a few other things to get me started. 

I did spend about that much for the vet, all the shots, monthly heartworm/flea prevention, a few things, food, etc, though. 

If you can start collecting things now, so it doesn't hit you all at once.
I have seen puppy pens for $40 on Craigslist, and LG crates for about $50.
I bought 2 blankets (new) and 2 towels (new) at the Salvation Army for $8. 

and, I see you are in VA. How about connecting to the Navy bases in Norfolk. Maybe, some sailors who are getting deploy (which a lot are!) may have their dogs up for adoption. 
Contact MWR or Vet's services. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you checked out "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory! ? Breeders have to do health screenings in order to get listed there. Do you know if the 2 breeders you mentioned actually do health screenings? If yes, what tests do they do?

Are you willing to go out of state? If you are willing to go to TN (or have the puppy shipped to you), I highly recommend Nickel's breeder, Richard Bohannon (Aery) aery main page The reason why I'm not going back to him for my 2nd poodle is that his minis tend to be oversized and this time I want a smaller one. But I think an oversized mini may be a suitable for you, since you have a young daughter.

I understand it's discouraging. I was conducting research on my 2nd poodle and I emailed 12 breeders. See my thread at here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/10671-very-disappointed.html 

Hang in there. The right puppy will show up at the right timing. Good luck!


----------



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for the support  It helps to hear everyone's stories about their journey..there is hope!! 

Skye: Yes! I am poodle obsessed...love to stay up late on my netbook and do research. It's funny because I grew up with dogs...we had Labs, a Golden Retriever, a German Shepherd, a Beagle, Pug, Wolf/Husky mix...I never considered a poodle and the one time I saw one when I was a child she seemed rather untouchable. She was a silver poodle and definitely gave off a regal vibe and commanded respect. I love that poodles are so intelligent and people-oriented. I never imagined I would consider one as an adult, but the more I learn about the the more I realize how special they are as a breed.

Persia: Craigslist is a great idea! My husband and I have found a lot of baby things and should look ahead of time for dog items

I got a good reference today and hope it pans through...not a breeder but he has an young adult female looking to rehome. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

NewPoodleLove said:


> Thank you so much everyone for the support  It helps to hear everyone's stories about their journey..there is hope!!
> 
> Skye: Yes! I am poodle obsessed...love to stay up late on my netbook and do research. It's funny because I grew up with dogs...we had Labs, a Golden Retriever, a German Shepherd, a Beagle, Pug, Wolf/Husky mix...I never considered a poodle and the one time I saw one when I was a child she seemed rather untouchable. She was a silver poodle and definitely gave off a regal vibe and commanded respect. I love that poodles are so intelligent and people-oriented. I never imagined I would consider one as an adult, but the more I learn about the the more I realize how special they are as a breed.
> 
> ...


How exciting! Please keep us posted! And you know the drill...PICTURES!:fingers-crossed::marchmellow:


----------



## Drew Dabney (Apr 24, 2020)

NewPoodleLove said:


> So I wrote on here a few days ago about looking into for a young adult mini or larger toy in Richmond, VA. I have done tons of research in my area and thought I had narrowed down to at least one or two good breeders out of the other numerous sketchy choices and near misses with backyard breeders/puppy mills I have had so far. Big NO.
> 
> I contacted a rescue organization to also check with them about options and got into a long conversation. Turns out one of the breeders I had been in contact with was raided by the rescue and hid dogs that were mistreated (Dalin Show, who have a magnificent website). The other one (Brigitte Dupuy) I was told bred her bitches until they were 6 years old and then took them to shelters or had them put down!!
> 
> ...


I adopted a miniature poodle from Brigitte Du Puy two weeks ago. She's 6 years old, almost 7, and was bred by Brigitte. Brigitte did not tell me that she had severe peridontal disease and had all of nine teeth when she sold her to me. Another tooth fell out, so I took her to the vet. This resulted in her remaining teeth having to be removed. In addition, there was structural damage to her jaw caused by the disease and it had to wired. This cost me approximately $6,000. The dog is in pain and I have to hand feed her. My mother contacted Brigitte because my family had adopted multiple dogs from her and was concerned. Brigitte attacked my mother and me, denied any responsibility or to refund a penny.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

How very sad this is to hear. I'm sorry to meet under these circumstances. This is a very old thread so the members involved initially aren't likely to respond. However, this is important so thank you for joining to tell your tale. 

Was there any sort of contract? health guarantee? bill of sale? vet check by your own vet or records from hers within 2-3 days of getting her home? any sort of info to verify this? This is not a question of believing but of proving. 

Her website has a page listing her as an AKC Breeder of Merit. 


https://www.dupuypoodles.com/work#/new-page/


That title requires certain additional qualifications. I might consider contacting the AKC, and inquire about her standing. 

Some states have "lemon laws" pertaining to puppy purchases. Check yours to see if there's any redress there. 

This beautiful girl is so very lucky to have been found by you. Please stay in touch. I will now be worrying about you and your little girl.


----------



## Drew Dabney (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, thank you for your response. I do have records from the vet, including an oral surgeon specialist in Leesburg, VA, as well as sale records from Du Puy. I'm not trying to return her. Honestly it's not even about the money. It's about the welfare of my dog and the other animals under her care. 

As a side note the breeder first refused to refund then stated she would and has since reneged. I have that in writing. I have records to document ALL of my story.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good for you on getting those records, and it's wonderful news to hear she will still have her home with you! It may be worth it still to contact AKC and ask about her standing and references. The Poodle Club of America Virginia might be another entity to contact and ask about her references:








Virginia - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org





You might contact your local humane society to ask about her. I sure understand your concerns. 

Please stay in touch and let us know how your girl gets on. She's so pretty, her eyes just melt my heart. What's her name?


----------



## Drew Dabney (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you so much. It's Iliane. She is pretty and a real trooper.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Drew Dabney said:


> I adopted a miniature poodle from Brigitte Du Puy two weeks ago. She's 6 years old, almost 7, and was bred by Brigitte. Brigitte did not tell me that she had severe peridontal disease and had all of nine teeth when she sold her to me. Another tooth fell out, so I took her to the vet... remaining teeth ... removed... her jaw... had to wired. This cost me approximately $6,000.



A few questions. You got your nearly seven year old poodle, Iliane, two weeks ago from a breeder used in the past by a family member. 

How much did you have to pay for her? 
Was there a contract regarding any health guarantees? 
Or was it implied or stated that you would take her "as is"?

You quickly discovered has severe dental problems. 

Did you call the breeder _before_ getting the dental work done to tell her about the $6K estimate?
And if so, how did that conversation go, i.e., did she suggest you return Iliane with or without a refund for the adoption fee? Or was this where she agreed to a refund but later reneged?



Drew Dabney said:


> As a side note the breeder first refused to refund then stated she would and has since reneged...


At this point, I'm wondering what do you want a refund for? The adoption cost, or the extensive dental work?


As an aside, to anyone considering buying or adopting an older pet, get health insurance immediately, and one that covers the most common problem areas: reproduction issues, cancer, genetics & eye problems, and dental work. It usually takes a month from the date of purchase of the insurance before they pay a dime, and not for _known_ pre-existing conditions.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

NewPoodleLove said:


> So I wrote on here a few days ago about looking into for a young adult mini or larger toy in Richmond, VA. I have done tons of research in my area and thought I had narrowed down to at least one or two good breeders out of the other numerous sketchy choices and near misses with backyard breeders/puppy mills I have had so far. Big NO.
> 
> I contacted a rescue organization to also check with them about options and got into a long conversation. Turns out one of the breeders I had been in contact with was raided by the rescue and hid dogs that were mistreated (Dalin Show, who have a magnificent website). The other one (Brigitte Dupuy) I was told bred her bitches until they were 6 years old and then took them to shelters or had them put down!!
> 
> ...


I wish everyone knew that it is usually best to contact a local breed club - there are two poodle clubs in Virginia and both of them do breeder referrals.


----------



## Drew Dabney (Apr 24, 2020)

Vita said:


> A few questions. You got your nearly seven year old poodle, Iliane, two weeks ago from a breeder used in the past by a family member.
> 
> How much did you have to pay for her?
> Was there a contract regarding any health guarantees?
> ...


First of all my sister has adopted two poodles from this woman, my parents one, and our close friends one, on my family's recommendation. Based on a 20 year relationship with my family and advice from my family, I purchased the dog, who I was told should live until at least 15. The fact that she did not tell me above the horrendous state of her gums and mouth was dishonest. The way she lashed out at my family and me, threatening to pass our names so it would be hard for us to ever buy a poodle again when my mother contacted her about the issue is horrible. It's also stupid and ridiculous.

I'm not worried about the $. It's an issue of integrity and taking care of the animals as she should. I also have a lot of other things to take care of right now, so am not going to pursue this further at this time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When you purchase a dog from a breeder, there should be a contract, and that contract should allow you to have the dog checked by your own vet. This doesn't help you now, of course. And I'm so sorry this poor dog has suffered so. But keep it in mind for the future and ensure your family is aware, too.

Best of you luck to you and your sweet poodle. I hope it's all smooth sailing from here.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I am not sure how old this post is. I found my Sammy through the AKC website. His breeder owns her 2 breeding dogs and they are family pets in Suffolk, Va. I can say that Sammy is beyond the most loving, intelligent, eager to please and healthy little guy. He was the last pup left and every day, I thank God that someone else did not get him before me.

I might be biased, but looking at breed specifics, he is perfect - coat is a bit cottony-, but he is young. Personality wise, I could not be happier,

If I ever get another poodle, I might go with one of the esteemed breeders, just because I don't think I will get this lucky twice, but no dog could be everything that Sammy is. I highly recommend the person that brought Sammy into my life. 

Price wise, she is reasonable. I paid $900 to bring Sammy home.


----------



## Robinski (Aug 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> When you purchase a dog from a breeder, there should be a contract, and that contract should allow you to have the dog checked by your own vet. This doesn't help you now, of course. And I'm so sorry this poor dog has suffered so. But keep it in mind for the future and ensure your family is aware, too.
> 
> Best of you luck to you and your sweet poodle. I hope it's all smooth sailing from here.


My 11 yo toy passed recently due to advanced mitral valve disease. She was my heart. I bought her from a backyard breeder in New Mexico, where there are no poodles unless someone got one far away. I got no health records, genetic test results, or anything, but my little girl was perfect in terms of intelligence, alertness, and energy. I miss her terribly and have been considering getting another. This time, though, I’ve started exploring through the poodle Club of America. They refer to highly reputable breeders and strongly recommend not buying a dog unless the breeder provides in writing results of three to four tests regarding genetics, eyes, hips, and patellas.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as it is very old. Circumstances around puppy shopping have changed due to Covid, older breeders and poodle clubs becoming inactive, newer breeders and web sites entering the market, etc.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Robinski said:


> My 11 yo toy passed recently due to advanced mitral valve disease. She was my heart. I bought her from a backyard breeder in New Mexico, where there are no poodles unless someone got one far away. I got no health records, genetic test results, or anything, but my little girl was perfect in terms of intelligence, alertness, and energy. I miss her terribly and have been considering getting another. This time, though, I’ve started exploring through the poodle Club of America. They refer to highly reputable breeders and strongly recommend not buying a dog unless the breeder provides in writing results of three to four tests regarding genetics, eyes, hips, and patellas.


I’m so very sorry for your loss, @Robinski.  Starting a puppy search can be a daunting task at the best of times. I hope we’re able to support you in this journey.

As cowpony said, this is a very old thread. Consider popping over here to say hello: Member Introductions


----------

